# Help, easy question for you all - How do I read this?



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

There are terrific dog shows this weekend, not horribly far from where I live, but I don't know how to interpret some of the numbers from Infodog:

Under Toy Poodles, there are 13 entries. What does the 4-7-(1-1) mean? I'll guess it's 4-7 is gender (which goes first, male or female?), but I don't know what the (1-1) is.



Thanks.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

From page 6 of the Onofrio guide: “In the judging program you will see numbers in parentheses after the breed names. These numbers are translated as follows: If you see, for example, Boxers (10-14-4-3) this means there are 10 dogs, 14 bitches, 4 dog specials (champions) and 3 bitch specials (champions).“

The complete guide is at https://www.onofrio.com/new_exhibitor.pdf


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

scooterscout is correct. This lets people be able to know if they will be able to get major points. The weather is much nicer here today, so hopefully it is nice in the DC area today too. Have fun. You should go.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

also,they are on on 10:15 after 12 Cresteds,so at 30 dogs/hr judging rate, you have until about 10:35-40 before they will be judged. (BTW,all males except specials are judged before females)
I spent most of my adult life in conformation,but shorthaired dogs-I could NEVER keep a show poodle coat,which is why Otter is cut way down 

Martha


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Thank you for the encouragement. I couldn't get a relative to drive me there, and tried myself but had a panic attack. I decided to try again tomorrow, but my brother called in the afternoon and said his doctor found a lung tumor yesterday which is bad news and he's scheduled for surgery. I've been depressed all day and I'm still depressed. Tomorrow I will go visit him.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Vita said:


> Thank you for the encouragement. I couldn't get a relative to drive me there, and tried myself but had a panic attack. I decided to try again tomorrow, but my brother called in the afternoon and said his doctor found a lung tumor yesterday which is bad news and he's scheduled for surgery. I've been depressed all day and I'm still depressed. Tomorrow I will go visit him.


Oh my gosh, Vita, I'm so sorry  Sending positive thoughts for your brother and to you too.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Vita said:


> Thank you for the encouragement. I couldn't get a relative to drive me there, and tried myself but had a panic attack. I decided to try again tomorrow, but my brother called in the afternoon and said his doctor found a lung tumor yesterday which is bad news and he's scheduled for surgery. I've been depressed all day and I'm still depressed. Tomorrow I will go visit him.


oh no Vita. This is scary news. Gentle hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Vita, SO sorry and I hope they can remove your brothers tumor quickly and effectively. Thoughts & prayers.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Very sorry you got bad news about your brother's health, best wishes for a good prognosis and easy recovery.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Thank you all for the well-wishes and prayers. When my brother called me with the news, he had to ask me several times, "are you still there?" Initially I could barely could talk. It was so much to absorb. Today he and his wife are more optimistic. I'm still worried a great deal; his surgery is in 10 days. He is outwardly calm about it and is letting his surgeon do the worrying and come up with a treatment plan if the news is bad. Illness is weird in my family; the sick person worries the least; I've done it myself. So, we'll see. 

Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just read your awful news and wanted to let you know your family will have my prayers....Bless you all.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry about the bad news Vita. Hoping your brother’s surgery goes well. Let Bella give you love and wipe your tears.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Funny you should mention that, Dechi. I spent hours moping around yesterday, and some dogs, like some kids, are little psychic sponges. By the evening I realized that she had been quiet like she was moping too. I began to bathe and groom her where I didn't have to think about anything, and she liked it too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poodles are very sensitive and empathetic! Just remember worrying isn't going to change anything. Try not to be lost in the worry and be here in the moment with your brother and his family.


----------

